# Lingenfelter GT11



## THE BULLET (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all

I want to install the gt11 cam on my 2004 ls1 stock engin








cuz this cam dosen't make a lot of noise as i've been told
and I wanted to know what else do I need to change from springs ,retainers and timing chain?




















would you include the part number

BUT some told me that TSP 220/220 is better
and other told me that TR214/220 is better..

SO now I don't know what to do:confused


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

get yourself a set of lifters too


----------



## THE BULLET (Sep 12, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> get yourself a set of lifters too


but which cam do you recomend?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No need to change your lifters, you'll need to change the rockers. What are the full specs of the cams you listed?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought keeping the old lifters would promote uneven wear of the new cam...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I thought keeping the old lifters would promote uneven wear of the new cam...


Nope, not these roller lifters. For a flat tappet you have to change your lifters when you change the cam. Thats why cam swaps are so easy in these gen III/IV engines.


----------



## THE BULLET (Sep 12, 2009)

but for which cam of those?!!

thanx alot


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

THE BULLET said:


> but for which cam of those?!!
> 
> thanx alot


There is no best cam. There are only cams designed for the right application. Its not a simple answer.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Talk to a someone at a speed shop and tell him what kind of setup you're running, like heads, headers/exhaust, intake/throttle body, and then, let him know what kind of power numbers you're looking for. There is only so much a cam can do with the stock heads and exhaust (for simple flow reasons), so going balls out on cam specs isn't going to necessarily produce worthy results.

When I get a cam, I plan on emphasizing that I really don't want more than a 20-30 point difference between my final HP and TQ numbers. I'd like big TQ more than anything, it would really give it the classic Pontiac feel.


----------

